# Post your 10 gallon Aquascapes



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

If you look on google images there are loads of good ideas on thefe and really helpful tips on setting up and layouts etc. Tutorials the lot. Good subtrate, lighting and co2 and ferts due to the amount of plants. Here is mine from a few months ago









Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## H_C (Feb 25, 2017)

Colin Wrexham said:


> If you look on google images there are loads of good ideas on thefe and really helpful tips on setting up and layouts etc. Tutorials the lot. Good subtrate, lighting and co2 and ferts due to the amount of plants. Here is mine from a few months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice! The problem i have is finding the right pieces of wood. I know what i want but i cant make it happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

What area are you from?

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## H_C (Feb 25, 2017)

Colin Wrexham said:


> What area are you from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk




Uk , London. Closest proper aquascaper supplier is probably two hours from me. And wood is pricey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Nooo there are loads down there. Leave it with me, will get you some places. What are you after, bogwood, rootwood?

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk

Pets at home and fishkeeper/ maidenhead aquatics do a good selection now and cheap too



https://charterhouse-aquatics.com

[censored]http://www.freshwatershrimp.co.uk

[censored]https://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/storefinder

[censored]http://www.petsathome.com

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

ADA 45P Forest. No pics of planted yet moss needs to grow in everywhere.


----------



## H_C (Feb 25, 2017)

Colin Wrexham said:


> Pets at home and fishkeeper/ maidenhead aquatics do a good selection now and cheap too
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks. A tank like this would be great








The only problem is i have an internal filter which i suppose i could hide behind the wood.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H_C (Feb 25, 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> ADA 45P Forest. No pics of planted yet moss needs to grow in everywhere.
> 
> ADA 45P Forest Aquascape Hardscape - YouTube




Thats gonna look great. Your 34 gallon is exactly the style i wanna go for


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

H_C said:


> Thanks. A tank like this would be great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great scape by Antonio Nikolic. The tank is really small only 38x19x22cm. It requires a lot of hardscape to make something like this (Antonio scape). 

A canister filter (eheim classic 150 or dennerle scapers flow) with lily pipes looks much nicer. It improves the scape a lot! 

To make a forest like mine just snipe the right pieces and be ready to use a saw to cut pieces. Remember the big/thick pieces in front and go slowly thinner towards the back to create the illusion of depth. If I could do my 34 gal over I would do the following things. Raise the substrate higher in the back. Build the left and right front full of hardscape(as you can see in Antonio scape) & (this makes your eye lead to the middle = more depth). Cover the trees full of moss with fishing line (as spiderwood is very fresh wood mosses attach really bad, fishing line is permanent and keeps the moss in place.).


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

No probs. Good luck and keep us posted.

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------

